# My Precious Gimme, gone



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've received several thoughtful PM's about my statement on Cory's thread. Didn't mean to hijack it, not sure what that means, but I thought it probably would be a good idea to spill the beans about this. (Oh, and I know how to spell 'seeking' which I mispelled in my thread but my mind is kinda jumbled right now.)

Gimme was at the vet on Thursday; checked out fine except for a torn cruciate ligament - by Saturday she was dead. I am suspicious of a liver problem.
She had extreme diarrhea early Sat a.m. and vomiting. Started treating that, but everytime I tried to get something in her, fluids, baby food, honey, sugar water, she'd throw it all up. Took her to Emer Hospital.; they worked on her extensively but couldn't save her. If my vet had been open on this Saturday, I would have taken her there.
Strange thing, I lost my first Maltese, Truffles, 6 yrs ago on the very same date.
I can't take this pain, it's too intense.
Thanks for writing, I'm trying to work thru it, but after 6 yrs of losing Truffles, & just 17 mo. after losing Mimi & Puddin, I haven't been successful with that! Gimme would have been 6 yrs old on July 12. I thought when I adopted her at age almost 5 yrs, I'd have plenty of yrs ahead with her; not 16 months.
I'm beginning to question my ability to be a good dog owner. My heart and mind and just mush right now, I don't seem to be able to recover well from losing these precious babies. Of course, I keep asking myself "IF" only I had........

Thanks for the PM's.....they mean alot to me.
My Precious Gimme is on left, the little one.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Claire, i'm so sorry about Gimme. :crying: I know it's normal to question yourself and the if only's...but you are an excellent mommy. Please don't beat yourself up. Losing a precious baby always takes a piece of our heart with them. We are all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Claire - I am sitting her in utter shock. :smcry: I can't believe that you've lost another sweet baby and at such a young age, and on the same date. :crying: I never remember hearing anything about Gimme having any problems so I'm assuming you really didn't see this coming at all. :huh: It sounds like it could have been HGE to me though don't know if Gimme had bloody stools. I remember that Sophia's (princessre)little Bijou had it and it's very serious and can take a really bad turn extremely quickly. I don't think many people or even vets are the well versed in seeing it and doing something about it fast enough.
Claire - please don't think of yourself as a bad mom. Things happen to our kids - skin and fur - that we can't control and even some that we can control, mistakes happen. Any one of us could have been in your position. I just hope that with some time you can heal. We all know how devoted your are to your Maltese - it even comes out in your beautiful artwork. We're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no, no, no! Oh Claire, I am so sorry and in disbelief. I know there is nothing I can say to ease your pain right now. Please just know that I am thinking of you and sending all my best thoughts to you.

I totally understand the 'what if's and 'if onlys'...they tormented me for years after my precious son died in a crash with an 18-wheel truck being driven by a man under the influence of drugs. Daniel was on his way home from college and I beat myself up for years for encouraging him to go to school. How irrational is that? But I kept thinking, if only I hadn't wanted him to get a college degree, then he wouldn't have been at school that night....and on and on.

We never get over these losses, we just learn to live with them and after awhile our memories of our loved ones are less painful, and finally those memories can bring a smile.

One of the reasons it took me months to decide to get Madison was I didn't think I could deal with the eventuality of losing her. I finally decided the joy of having her (and the boys) in my life are worth the grief that we will feel when they cross the bridge.

Hugs and hugs and hugs to you, my dear.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh dear, I am so sorry!:crying:You must be reeling! What a terrible thing to happen..but please do not blame yourself..you are a good mom and your girls look so happy and well-cared for. This was totally outside your control.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Claire, my heart goes out to you. It is always gut wrenching to lose one of our babies, but when they go so quickly and unexpectedly it turns our world upside down. What a strange coincidence that you lost Gimme on the exact same date as Truffles! I can't imagine the pain you are going through...losing four of your fluffs within a six year period. I can picture Gimme running over The Bridge and playing with Truffles, Mimi, and Puddin and all of them looking down on you. 

I know there are no words to ease your pain right now, but you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing them so young. I know that your heart is filled with sorrow. We can't always control what happens to our loved ones, including our fluffs. I pray for comfort of sweet memories of Gimme and your other fluffs at the bridge.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Claire, I just can't believe this. Oh, I am so so so sorry. Beautiful Gimme. I want to wake up and find it was just a bad dream. I can imagine the terrible pain you are in...but please don't blame yourself...you are a perfect mommy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Claire, you were the best mommy to Gimme and your other sweet babies who have passed. You gave them wonderful lives--they were truly blessed to have you. It just doesn't seem fair that they were taken from you so soon  I'm glad you have Blaze to help you you through this hard time, and of course, you have us too.

Take care.

Love,


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Claire, I am so, so sorry to hear that Gimme has gone to the bridge. My heart breaks for you. I wish I could be by your side this very moment, give you a hug and cry with you. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh no, no, no! Oh Claire, I am so sorry and in disbelief. I know there is nothing I can say to ease your pain right now. Please just know that I am thinking of you and sending all my best thoughts to you.
> 
> I totally understand the 'what if's and 'if onlys'...they tormented me for years after my precious son died in a crash with an 18-wheel truck being driven by a man under the influence of drugs. Daniel was on his way home from college and I beat myself up for years for encouraging him to go to school. How irrational is that? But I kept thinking, if only I hadn't wanted him to get a college degree, then he wouldn't have been at school that night....and on and on.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost: RIP sweet, little Gimme! :wub:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Gimme. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am soooo very sorry about the loss of your Blaze.  *hugs* to you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gimme, prayers coming your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Claire, did Gimme ever have the BAT? She reminds me in the photo so much of Liesl that it is unnerving. 
We adopted a rescue a few yrs. ago that we only had about a year & a half. He was diagnosed w/cushings & an aggressive oral fibrosarcoma almost as soon as we got him. It took me over a yr. to get another dog & I have always had dogs. I understand your thinking. But truly, we are only the guardians---we don't have the kind of power it would take to preserve their lives. Big hug to you my dear.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Claire, I can't believe this. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. It just isn't fair. Please quit beating yourself up, it wasn't you. Gimme is at the Bridge now and although we are heartbroken Gimme is running and playing with all the other fluffers. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Claire my heart aches for you. There are no words that can provide comfort right now. I pray you can very soon take the truth of our 'head knowledge' and allow it to take hold in your heart that you are the best mommy and there was nothing you did or didn't do to cause this. We all do the best we can and what we know to do and pray for the best. The truth is, this could happen to any of us and I think we all have that fear. You can do everything right and something awful still can happen. We are here for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, I know the pain must be intense. I lost my pitbull mix suddenly to a liver problem. He was fairly old - 16 , but he had seen the vet for his annual and everything seemed fine. The next afternoon, I noticed a bit of jaundice in his eyes, brought him to the vet, he passed that evening. You try to do your best, but realize only soo much is in your power. It is so scary and painful. Hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Claire, did you have Gimme tested for ehrlichia? These were some of Kitzi's symptoms when he had it. I know it happened so fast that you probably didn't have time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

First of all don't blame yourself. Things happen that are out of your control. 
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Claire :crying::crying 2: I am soooooo sorry for the tragic loss of your beautiful, precious Gimme, I can't even imagine your shock. I feel so sad for you :grouphug::grouphug:.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Claire- I know the "what-ifs" can be haunting. Your fluffs were 100% loved and we may not know why they are taken from us... But please know that they were without a doubt blessed to have you as their mommy. ::hugs::


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG ,I'm so sorry to hear this. You can't blame yourself, it's not you. Some thigns we can't control... they were totally loved by you and well cared for ,thats 100% obvious....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Claire, my heart simply breaks for you and your great loss. I wish there were words to help take away some of the pain  . Lifting up a prayer for you and your sweet Gimme.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Claire, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Gimme. My heart aches for you. You were a good mommy and Gimme was lucky to have you as a mom.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Claire... I'm so so sorry! Praying you receive the strength and comfort you so need at this terribly painful time!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Claire, I am so stunned from reading this. I'm so very sorry that you have lost you Gimme. :crying: I hope Blaze will bring you some comfort during this hard time. You are a wonderful mommy and need not to think otherwise. We will never know or understand why are babies are taken from us, especially at a young age and on such short notice. Bless beautiful Gimme's soul. You, Gimme, and Blaze are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, this is so sad and tragic. I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Gimme.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. From all that you said you did, it sounds as if you are an excellent mom. Hopefully as time passes you will remember the good times you spent with this precious baby.
With deepest Sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. It is never easy to lose one of our precious babies. You are a wonderful doggy mommy and did everything you could to save your baby. Please don't think anything different. 

Praying that the pain will lessen in time and you can take comfort in the memories of your precious babies.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Claire, I am so very sorry to hear this and do know the pain you feel. They are never with us long enough, but when one dies so young it is especially heart breaking. You gave her a happy life for the time she was with you and thats all we can do sometimes. 
May your happy memories with her bring you some peace. So sorry for your heartache, Edie


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your sweet Gimme. As those who have posted before me, please do not think that you are to blame and you certainly were a wonderful Mommy to all of your fluffs.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Gimme. I know that when bad things happen to those we love, we can't help but think of the 'what ifs'. It's been 7 months since I lost Cupid and there are some days that I still think that maybe I could have done more for him. I think it's inevitable to blame ourselves because we are their protectors/providers and we feel totally responsible for them. But you know, I truly believe that those we have lost are looking down upon us from the Bridge. And I don't want my little boy to be sad because he sees me sad. I think that's what helps me get through the tough days. 

I know it's too soon for you but I truly hope in time, you will find peace in the knowledge that you didn't completely lose your Gimme. She is looking down upon you and her pawprints will always be in your heart. You are the best mommy she could ever ask for.

You're in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Claire,

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I know how hard it is to lose one of your precious babies. Sending prayers.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Words cannot ease the pain, but I hope in time you'll be able to remember the good times. There are just so many things we cannot control. I know you did everything you could to take the best care possible of Gimme. RIP sweet Gimme.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Claire:smcry: I am so sorry, I know your heart is hurting:smcry: I will remember you in my prayers

Heavenly Father, I know you love Claire, she needs you Lord, there are no words that can relieve the deep pain in her heart, only you can bring comfort to Claire, it just doesn't seem right that little Gimme was called to the bridge so soon, it's hard at times to accept that you give and you take, but I know you will carry Claire through blessed be your name. Lord wipe Claire's tears, give her sweet rest to her soul and peace to her heart, help her to take one step at a time, there will be many days of sadness ahead. Thank you for the memories she will have of precious Gimme. What a precious baby girl. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry::smcryh I am so very sorry to read about your loss of Gimme, Claire. I missed your post in the other thread and also had no idea about it. I know that it can be easier said than done, but please don't blame yourself for it. Things sometimes just happen out of control. 
I pray that you find some comfort very soon :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Claire, I am so sorry to read this about your darling Gimme. My heart breaks for you.

I, too, as some others have, missed your other thread.

Please know you were the best Mommy to beautiful Gimme. I pray God grants you peace and comfort during this very sad time in your life. I also pray that with time, you can once again smile with happy memories of your beloved Gimme.

One day you will once again be reunited with Claire at the Rainbow Bridge ... in Heaven. Until then, she is with you in spirit ... and, as an angel who is lovingly looking over you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Claire I am so sorry for the loss of Gimme. Please do not blame yourself. You gave him so much loving care and a wonderful life while he was here. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Claire, I am so sorry about your precious Gimme. It is always so hard when we loose one of our fur babies so unexpectedly and we don't know why. Please don't question yourself as a good mom, as you have given her 16 months of a wonderful life. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts....She may be gone for now, but she is still in your heart...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug::grouphug:I just read this thread and I want to extend my deepest sympathy. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine the pain you are in to have lost one so young.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you today and praying for you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Claire! I am so shocked to hear about the sudden loss of Gimme. I am so sorry, Claire...I'm so heartbroken for you. You're in our thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So sorry about your loss. Although I don’t know you or Gimme, I definitely know your feelings of guilt. When I lost my Emma almost a year ago, also from a sudden illness, I think the guilt may have been the worst part. Going over every possible symptom, everything I might have missed….Even know writing this, I have tears just thinking about it. I found this article and read it many many times—and it helped me to try to get my mind going in another direction. Maybe it will help you as well. And remember, when it comes time to think about another pet—there are so many out there that NEED a person like you. In the end, the eventual loss is worth the joy that you and your pet give each other. It’s something that we have to learn to live with as humans who share our lives with beings who have a lifespan so much shorter than our own. Take care, and I hope some of the thoughts in this article can be of some help:
http://pet-loss.net/guilt.shtml


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending prayers your way. I hope your heart ache is eased.


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

Prayers and hugs from me and Bella, you are a good fluff mommy and don't ever blame yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking of you and Blaze today!! I sure hope your finding some strength at this difficult time. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Claire I have been praying for you everyday, and will continue, I wish I were close to you, I would love to give you a big hug, remember God is with the broken hearted. I love you


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Claire,

I am so sorry for your loss. Having lost our beloved Shayna tragically nearly 4 months ago, I went through the fog of loss and heartbreak. I still struggle with the "what-ifs," although less so. It's just natural as we yearn to still have our little ones with us. I'm sure Blaze is at your side to help ease your heartache. 

Take care,
Brenda


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Claire I am so very sorry for your loss of Gimme ...


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Claire, my heart is so broken for you because I do know how you feel. I know the fog of sudden loss and the horrid "what ifs" that torture you. I beg you to know that your sweet Gimme was and still is greatly loved and you did everything within your power for her. Unfortunately, sometimes the most devastating things are out of our hands. I took our almost 5 year old Lacy to the vet one morning knowing that she was sick, but thinking surely they would give me an antibiotic or something and she would be fine. By 2 PM that afternoon she was dead and to this day we don't know why. 2 different vets that day could not tell us what happened to her even after all their tests. I am so sorry you have been through so much. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Claire, I'm so sorry for your loss. Please accept my deepest condolences. Don't torture yourself with 'what ifs' because you did everything that a devoted mom could do.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please don't blame yourself, you were a good mom to Gimme and I'm sure she felt incredibly loved. Take care.


----------

